# iMac connecté en ethernet et wifi activé



## thieu93 (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai mon imac qui est raccordé en ethernet à ma 9box mais j'ai également activé le wifi pour communiquer avec mon disque dur multimédia.
Ma question est comment savoir si je suis connecté à internet en wifi ou ethernet?
La cohabitation ethernet + wifi activé risque t'il des perturbations?

Merci


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,


thieu93 a dit:


> Ma question est comment savoir si je suis connecté à internet en wifi ou ethernet?
> Merci



Par exemple, en passant par l'utilitaire de réseau, onglet info, sélectionner successivement les interfaces ethernet et airport (tout en naviguant) et regarder les statistiques (paquets émis et paquets reçus.)
La logique voudrait que le mac travaille sur la liaison qui offre le meilleur débit.

Toujours dans l'utilitaire de réseau (onglet netstat puis informations de routage), on peut également voir par quelle interface on joint la box.




thieu93 a dit:


> La cohabitation ethernet + wifi activé risque t'il des perturbations?
> 
> Merci


En principe, non, vu le contexte, si les flux sont séparés (wifi pour le DD et eth pour internet).
Tout devrait baigner 
Si ce n'est pas le cas, il faudra peut-être jouer su le routage par interface (web vers eth, et disque dur vers wifi).

Enfin, je crois...


----------



## thieu93 (28 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Au risque de passer pour un noob, je n'ai pas d'onglet "info" dans préférences systeme/réseau??!!
J'ai ethernet et airport activé mais pas d'onglet...

^^


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mars 2011)

thieu93 a dit:


> je n'ai pas d'onglet "info" dans préférences systeme/réseau??!!
> J'ai ethernet et airport activé mais pas d'onglet...
> 
> ^^



C'est parce que ce n'est pas dans les préférences, c'est une application 

Il faut passer par le Finder---Applications---utilitaires---utilitaire de réseau.app


----------



## thieu93 (28 Mars 2011)

Niquel ;-)
Je suis bien en ethernet.
J'ai par contre d'écrit "ethernet (en0 ) et airport (en1)" est ce normal? 
En wifi n le débit est supérieur à l'ethernet??? ( j'ai débit de liaison 130Mb/s en wifi et 100 pour l'ethernet )

Merci


----------



## Polo35230 (28 Mars 2011)

Pour les interfaces, en0 et en1, c'est normal.

Pour le débit wifi, ça dépend de la norme:
802.11b  11Mbps
802.11g  54 Mbps
802.11n  200 Mbps, voire plus.

Le fait qu'il passe par ethernet plutôt que le wifi pour sortir sur internet (même si le débit wifi est supérieur) n'est pas bête, car avec le wifi, il y a la théorie et la pratique (sensible à la distance et aux perturbations...)

Je ne connais pas bien airport, mais dans les réseaux, tu peux trés bien passer par un chemin à l'aller, et un autre au retour.


----------



## thieu93 (28 Mars 2011)

Merci pour ce complément d'information.
Je suis en fibre optique mais de toute façon çà plafonne à 100Mega je crois donc pas très grave pour les 30Mega ( théorique ) perdue lol
Je cloture ce sujet et relance celui où je galère avec la configuration de mon cadre photo wifi ^^

Encore merci et bonne journée


----------



## jean_claude_duss (5 Décembre 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> C'est parce que ce n'est pas dans les préférences, c'est une application
> 
> Il faut passer par le Finder---Applications---utilitaires---utilitaire de réseau.app




merci ;-)


----------

